# REW Cabling and Connection problem



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I will get the Behringer *FBQ2496* to tame dual subs. I will get all needed cables or connectors to connect all devices and a laptop (with most basic headphone and mic connection). I already bought a Extech 407732 Digital Sound Level Meter. However, it does not have a *signal output *to be connected to other devices as this pic shows










On my receiver Onkyu HT-R520 there is no AUX In but only a *LFE output* (I use a splitter to connect the dual subs).

How can I proceed to use the REW with this SPL and receiver? Specifically how can I connect them.

Thanks.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

For the receiver, do you have any available (empty) connections like for a CD player, tape deck, etc. on the back? You can use those connections points and not a "Aux In". Just remember to switch the receiver to whatever input connection you use. For example, I have my REW connected to the "Aux In" of my HD cable box and just switch my receiver to "satellite" whenever I run REW. This way, REW comes into the receiver using the same digital connection as the HD cable.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

After looking up your meter, you are better off getting one from Radio Shack to start off with. Once you get the hang of REW, then you can upgrade to better mic like the ECM8000. You will only need the better mic if you plan on measuring your highs. The RS meter will be good enough for measuring low frequencies.

Good luck.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

1stHD said:


> ...a laptop (with most basic headphone and mic connection). I already bought a Extech 407732 Digital Sound Level Meter. However, it does not have a *signal output *to be connected to other devices as this pic shows ...


Laptop: be sure that the headphone is also a "line out" or it won't work (you need a line in and line out to use REW) ... maybe you'll need and external sound card. :yes:

SPL: For the price of the Extech you can get three Radio Shack meters ... if you can, just retun it and get a RS SPL meter (is good up to 5KHz, and enough for lower frequencies) :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

weverb, there are other connection points on the receiver such as DVD and VCR and I also have Dish box. The SPL drove me crazy after I registered at this site and knew how these devices are connected. It's a quality meter and I can't return it. I was wondering if this is the only way to do it?

Another question: is the ECM8000 only a mic and no cable included? I am thinking if I will buy the RadioShack meter and this mic or just buy one other SPL with better mic such as the Galaxy CM-140 Check Mate SPL Meter mentioned in the REW thread.

A silly question: after I calibrate the system, which parts have to be kept connected in the HT system? I assume only the Behringer has to be and can be put anywhere in the room as long as it's properly connected to the Receiver and the subwoofers. The laptop, SPL and micphones and AUX connections can all be freed.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You won't need a cable for the ECM mic, but you will need a small pre-amp/mixer, like Behringer's Xenyx series. You can plug the mic directly into it.

The nice thing about the Radio Shack meter is that its mic has a line (read high) level output, so no pre amp is needed. It works fine in most situations, unless you want to take accurate full-range measurements. Even if you're stuck with the SPL meter you already have, it would be cheaper to spring for the RS meter than the ECM and mixer.



> A silly question: after I calibrate the system, which parts have to be kept connected in the HT system? I assume only the Behringer has to be and can be put anywhere in the room as long as it's properly connected to the Receiver and the subwoofers. The laptop, SPL and micphones and AUX connections can all be freed.


That is correct.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I will get all needed cables or connectors to connect all devices and a laptop (with most basic headphone and mic connection).


Sorry, mic inputs on laptops are not allowed unless they are a dual mic/line-in combination. REW requires a line-in and a line-out to operate.

As noted, you require a calibration file for all SPL meters and microphones. The Radio Shack and Galaxy CM140 SPL meters have available calibration files on our download page. A microphone also requires a microphone preamp to operate.

Hopefully, you have read and are completely familiar with this and this.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you guys. I have read most of the relevant web pages after I registered at this site yesterday, which I should have done much earlier. I have a couple of desktops and should not have problem to use the REW software once I hook them up as instructed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

My roder of cables and Galerxy 140 SPL will arrive next week and I can start the fun work. 
I have dual subs. Do I connect only one at a time to calibrate it or have both connected to the audio system but only one connected to the REW for calibration? I guess I have to work one at a time. But that's not exactly the case when both are connected to the audio system and work. Or does it matter?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Do I connect only one at a time to calibrate it


If they are co-located, then run both subs at the same time when you do your measurements.

If they are located in different spots in the room, you should first measure one at a time, and then measure both to see the interaction.

Be sure to set the crossover in the receiver that will normally be used and simply turn the subs on and off as required.

brucek


----------

